# partmgr.sys being a nuisance



## Xander (Sep 17, 2005)

i came across this site from google through this thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=41516

i am having this same problem. i have recently got a new hd and before that, several weeks before, i got more ram. both have been working fine untill recently i did some basic stuff like run disk cleanup. it refused to clean the compressed files part which had about 5gb worth of stuff on. so i cleared the rest. it then rebooted randomly. as it loaded into windows, it rebooted again. on the 3rd time it didnt reboot but just hang there frozen. so i did my normal stuff. tried safe mode. same affect. random booting and freezing. i tried booting from the disk aswell and it would always hang at "Starting Windows". eventually, once i waited long enough from that cd error it gave me the blue screen. i looked about on the internet on one of the other computers and lots of places were saying stuff like hardware problems. so i thought ill unplug my secondry hd, which is my new one. it works fine now. i can get into windows easily. nothing hangs or reboots. so far any way. but im a bit dissapointed to think that it could be my harddrive. im still worried about this blue screen telling me things about the file "partmgr.sys" which i found in the drivers folder under system32. has anyone else got any knowledge on this? my hd worked fine before today as i was running debian on it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and run the h/d manufacturers dionostic utility on the h/d
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_21269254.html#13009525


----------



## Xander (Sep 17, 2005)

diagnostic utility on a HD i cant plugin or get to? plus that link tells me to format cos my partition tables are corrupt. which drive would i format? the 200gb linux one that i have unplugged, or my current windows one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i will move you to the linux forum as you need someone familiar with windows and linux on this problem


----------



## Xander (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks. you have helped greatly indeed. i tried my hd again and it seemed to get into windows long enough for me to delete the partition on my new hd. i then downloaded the maxtor partition maker from there website and it seems to have worked. it seems stable. i ran chkdsk /f and everything is working nicely. it found a bugger load of errors on my windows hard drive and says its fixed them all. pc is now stable. but thing is, i want to put debian back onto that second hard drive. is there any tips i could get to avoid this problem again. i still have no idea what caused it. 

another thing i tried before it fixed itself was i plugged in my 3rd hard drive and made that my slave. that worked fine. that has all my backups from other programs and windows loaded just fine with that.


----------

